
Ask HN: Would you mentor a beginner dev? - arbawk
Are you currently mentoring? If not, would you see value in spending 30 mins or 1 hour per week dedicated to helping a qualified, passionate beginner dev make the right choices to advance their career?<p>I have noticed beginner after beginner get completely stuck on advancing their side projects, wind up in tutorial hell, and ultimately feel hopeless when it comes to pursuing this profession.<p>I am curious if there would be enthusiasm from the side of experienced developers to offer mentorship and give back to the community in this fashion.
======
wdiamond
sounds like the writer becoming the typist and the typist getting famous as
writer.

~~~
arbawk
Not sure I understand what you're getting at.

